# Its been two years.



## Mikoli (Jun 13, 2010)

Its been two years since Ollie died, and I miss you today more than ever. I was just watching old videos of you doing your jumps (geez, look at what i used to wear! as if you didnt disown me!) and you were such a beautiful rabbit. I miss going out every day and feeding you and playing with you. I have a horse now, and hes amazing. But i still miss you dearly. I hope you're okay, wherever you are now.

i love you ollie.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 13, 2010)

I remember when Ollie died  It was so sad. Poor little guy. Can't believe it's been two years already.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 13, 2010)

we know how you feel. Our Commander Bun-Bun departed two years ago on the 28th. She was our very first rabbit and was a character plus. We still miss her every day. Take consolation in all the good memories of Ollie and that you gave him a good home and still love and miss him. We know it's never easy having to say good bye, but, we'd still do it all over again. Blessed be.


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 14, 2010)

sadly there are many of us who know exactly what you are going thru'. take comfort from the pics and videos of the happy life you gave ollie.ray:


----------

